# SLOW- Pre-server slow



## Belen (Mar 21, 2005)

Does anyone know what has been wrong with the boards of late?  I have been having trouble for the last week and this morning it has been as slow as it was during peak hours on the old server.

The boards are nigh unusable.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 21, 2005)

Yeah, it's dreadfully slow for me this morning as well. I've even had the dreaded double post because I resent a posst that timed out the first time...


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 21, 2005)

Yep, I am getting 5 minute page loads.

 It seems unique to ENWorld, all the other sites I visit are doing great.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 21, 2005)

Only hear, it I was able to do all my non EN World surfing in thetime it took me to read three threads...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 21, 2005)

I was hoping it was just me...


----------



## Garnfellow (Mar 21, 2005)

Yeah, awfully slow for me as well . . .


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm thinking there's a log problem - but I don't know what to do.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 21, 2005)

blame ren and stimpy?


----------



## diaglo (Mar 21, 2005)

i'm whipping along now...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 21, 2005)

Did something change or is it being inconsistant?


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 21, 2005)

I commanded apache to restart.  I'm still investigating during class breaks - I'm pretty sure I figured it out with some help from my Linux instructor


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks, MM!  And thanks to your Linux instructor.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks MM!


----------



## Mark (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks M-Squared!


----------



## Belen (Mar 21, 2005)

MM rocks!


----------



## Morrus (Mar 21, 2005)

Yep, Michael seems to have solved it!  Nice job, Michael!


----------



## BSF (Mar 21, 2005)

Out of curiosity, what was it?  That type of information is useful for all sorts of stuff at work.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 22, 2005)

starting to slow down agin fer me. white screen and all.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 22, 2005)

Server restarted. Help?


----------



## diaglo (Mar 22, 2005)

just a little bit. no white screen anymore. but there is a slight pause to load page.


----------



## Arnwyn (Mar 22, 2005)

It's agony (exaggeration!) for me.


----------



## Turjan (Mar 22, 2005)

Today, it's nearly as bad as yesterday.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 22, 2005)

Not nearly as bad as yesterday for me, but it seems to be slowing down then speeding up again at random times. It was really slow earlier today, then normal, then slow again. Right now it's just fine.


----------



## Turjan (Mar 22, 2005)

Funny, now it got really fast !

Edit: And now it got very sluggish again! A real rollercoaster!


----------



## reveal (Mar 23, 2005)

It's really, really slow right now. But I've noticed the rollercoaster. It's almost like it was before the new server where it would be really slow during peak hours, to the point of inaccessibility.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Mar 23, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It's really, really slow right now. But I've noticed the rollercoaster. It's almost like it was before the new server where it would be really slow during peak hours, to the point of inaccessibility.




It took a minute and near half, just to quote you on that.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 23, 2005)

super slow and filled with page time outs and white screens instead of pages loading.  Took me twenty minutes to get to the site and get this posted.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 23, 2005)

Really sluggish this afternoon. I'm actually getting page timeouts, which I've never gotten before on this board. Also, when backing up to a previous page, I lose the black background. And doesn't acknowledge me clicking on a link until I click it a second time. And the site not responding when I tried to submit a post.

Sounds more like WOTC's boards acted at one time......


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 23, 2005)

... Okay, so it's inconsistant again.  It's a little faster now.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 24, 2005)

I didn't do a reset then.  I'm going to go looking for cron jobs going off at bad times.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 25, 2005)

It seems to be cooperating now but earlier, around 2:30PM Eastern time, it was so sluggish it wasn't remotely near funny.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 25, 2005)

it is still a little slow for this time of night.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 25, 2005)

Much better now, but probably due to low traffic.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 25, 2005)

This slowdown is happening randomly, without regard to how busy the machine is. I'm starting to think it's not our machine but another machine on the cyberstreet lan.  Or perhaps we're getting throttled - which is a good and a bad thing.  Cyberstreet would tell us if we were being throttled though (I think).


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 25, 2005)

I've raised PHP's resource limits - let's see what effect that has.


----------

